# Barbless, high tensile, or coated high tensile



## PDGx (Mar 24, 2013)

I installed high tension wire as the primary - 2 strands. Just make sure you have solid corner posts, and use the tension springs and winches on each line. I anchored all ends in the corner posts with 1/2" eye bolts. Also use 2 crimps on each connection when you loop the wire. 
The best corner posts have been trees and used power poles. Depending in your soil conditions - I actually put the corner and end posts in at slight angles so the tension will pull them straight over time, and not start at vertical and end up pulling inward over time. 
I keep the tension 'tight' as the wind will create a vibration/hum that helps keep the horses from leaning on it. 
I then used a separate white rope with stainless wire strands for a hot wire top and bottom. Keeping high tension wire insulated becomes too much of a problem when you want it tight. There has not been any rust in over 15-20 years of use.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

I used 5 strands, top and middle hot, other three grounded.
Other than corners posts are 30' apart.








12.5 gauge high tensile about 79.99 for 4000' spool.
Must be high tensile in order for strainer to keep it stretched tight.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We have 4 strand, uncoated high tensile for our fences. Really have no complaints about it other than it's not as nice looking as board fence but less maintenance far outweighs looks. Top 3 are hot, we leave the bottom strand uncharged so the horses will keep the grass under it trimmed. 

We use this brace system on the corners and that keeps it from pulling the corner posts in.

 



Sorry, I couldn't find better photos that showed a good close-up of the brace system.


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

Just to be clear, I'm not installing it myself, looking at pros doing it - our ground is too hard/rocky and requires specialized equipment.

Anyone have opinions/experience with high tensile vs barbless? Which is safer for horses?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have it as a top strand only , and field fencing below, and a hot wire. I have had a horse run through the fence and get tangled and the hardest part was the high tensile . luckily the horse was not cut up , and i had hot wire tape so it was visible. 
Just something to consider, if a horse panics and goes through the fence how hard or easy will it be to get it loose ? ( i never expected it, in a large pasture , but the horse that ran through the fence is not the brightest thing around )


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

stevenson said:


> I have it as a top strand only , and field fencing below, and a hot wire. I have had a horse run through the fence and get tangled and the hardest part was the high tensile . luckily the horse was not cut up , and i had hot wire tape so it was visible.
> Just something to consider, if a horse panics and goes through the fence how hard or easy will it be to get it loose ? ( i never expected it, in a large pasture , but the horse that ran through the fence is not the brightest thing around )


Oh, I'm not fond of any kind of wire fence, but we have fierce winds out there (up to 130mph) and I'm told that any kind of "flat" fencing will take a beating... it'll even stretch electric tape and such. Even no-climb can be a problem, because the wind blows stuff - like tumbleweeds - that can muck up a fence. So... against my better judgement, wire it is.


----------

